# Buying freshly roasted beans in store in London



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'll be in London for the weekend and I am pretty sure that, differently from Birmingham, there are plenty of places where I can get good freshly roasted beans in store (so without needing to buy online).

Any suggestion?

The idea is to get small quantities from 2-3 roasters (let's say 250g from each) so that I can compare them without having to pay shipping charges for each of them.

I will use the beans for espresso and I usually like darker roasts (but I am open to try something new)


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Try Monmouth and nude espresso, depending on what you buy some will be dark from monmouth, but nude are medium roasts. Both do very good beans though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

London = trendy =light roasts.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Allpress are fairly dark actually and very nice. Try them.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Tapped & Packed roast their own and sell beans.

kaffeine have a small amount from a guest roaster every week, not sure if they sell the beans or not but worth asking and trying the espresso as they get some real interesting stuff.

New Row coffee use darker roast, but it's Union so nothing that special.


----------



## Homie80 (May 8, 2014)

mambro said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'll be in London for the weekend and I am pretty sure that, differently from Birmingham, there are plenty of places where I can get good freshly roasted beans in store (so without needing to buy online).
> 
> ...


Monmouth as short shots says is great - prepare to queue up if you go to Borough Market (probably have other coffee traders around as it's market day Saturday)

You could also try the Fernandez and Wells café, not sure if they are rebranded beans they sell?


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Monmouth also have a place in Covent Garden where you can pick up your beans


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I think I'll try nude espresso and Monmouth since many people recommended and the shops are close to each other.

At the moment Monmouth has the following:

- espresso blend [Fazenda do Serrado (Brasil) as the base of the espresso, Lo Mejor de Nariño (Colombia) for high notes and complexity and Finca Capetillo (Guatemala) for cocoa notes]

- organic espresso blend [Kaffa Forest (Ethiopia), La Esperanza (Colombia) and Tunki (Peru)]

I'm thinking to get the non-organic: it looks strange to me that the organic one is the same price, it must be lower quality...

Nude espresso has:

- East espresso blend [Rich & smooth, sweet with notes of stewed fruit & dark chocolate]

- Brazil Pantano Single Origin Espresso [A very moreish espresso, peanut, pecan, fresh banana, chocolate, balanced & smooth]

I think the brazil looks better and also I've never tried a single-origin


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

The pantano is amazing, and I'm familiar with all of monmouths organic coffees (similar brokers), I think you're making the right choice. But try both organic and non in house (they usually serve them both there)


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

You also have Notes which sell their own beans, you can also buy them from the Flat Cap coffee Carts, one is in Borough market right at the back, prefer this to Monmouth and not as busy!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Notes do shine lovely beans but to be they're lighter/ fruity


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

If you're on or around Oxford Street you could pick up some beans from Workshop at Wigmore Street or their new coffeebar at Holborn would be worth a visit http://www.workshopcoffee.com/


----------



## jappl (Sep 29, 2008)

Just bought some beans at Algerian Coffe Shop in London - Beans were old and stale , will probably bin them.

The reason I went there was because I was looking for a darker roast and finding too many coffee roatwers don't supply the darker roast.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Allpress are fairly dark actually and very nice. Try them.


Seconded... Redchurch blend is lovely!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

shrink said:


> Seconded... Redchurch blend is lovely!


Thirded!

Randomly picked up some beans from Shoreditch Grind the other day (their own blend) as ran out of my stash (Rave Jagong sitting in the wings) and have to say I was very pleasantly surprised. Almost as good as Redchurch - which I never thought I'd say.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> London = trendy =light roasts.


Outch !!

Why no love for Workshop Coffee ( mentioned once in this thread ) but not

much in this forum.

Their beans are really very good, strangely in house their

coffee making is quite patchy . . .

Of course any visit to London should entail

a visit to uber trendy Bulldog Edition ( ek43 alert ) shoreditch

where they use and sell ( light roast alert ) Squaremile !

On opposite side if the street Present ( trendy men's shop )

serve lever espresso ( Squaremile beans ) which iis usually

the best in town .

For Monmouth, I think they have moved out of tourist trap Borough

market, they are now near tower bridge near trendy maltby market.

Easiest to visit their shop in Seven dials, near Covent garden

-jkk


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I love Workshop, some of their Cult of Done has been among my favourite beans but the OP asked for darker roasts (albeit with an open mind)


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I love Workshop, some of their Cult of Done has been among my favourite beans but the OP asked for darker roasts (albeit with an open mind)


Oh yes, forgot, sorry, got carried away.

Dark roast, Allpress then.

But with an open mind put on your hipster hat and embrace

the strange fruit of Bulldog Edition coffee whist observing the

hopster wildlife !

-JKK


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

mambro said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'll be in London for the weekend and I am pretty sure that, differently from Birmingham, there are plenty of places where I can get good freshly roasted beans in store (so without needing to buy online).
> 
> ...


Im suprised you say this : The following coffee shops all sell beans from different roasters

Urban coffee (City Centre + Harborne) Union

Six Eight kafe (City Centre) Has Bean

BooBoo Coffee (Harborne) All Press


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Im suprised you say this : The following coffee shops all sell beans from different roasters
> 
> Urban coffee (City Centre + Harborne) Union
> 
> ...


You're right, I realised that after my original post. Actually there is a new cafe' in picadilly gallery, close to new street station, named Faculty which serves Square mile coffee and also sell beans.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

mambro said:


> You're right, I realised that after my original post. Actually there is a new cafe' in picadilly gallery, close to new street station, named Faculty which serves Square mile coffee and also sell beans.


I forgot about them , Geoff wouldnt be happy . oops


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I forgot about them , Geoff wouldnt be happy . oops


And Yorks selling Caravan beans.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

spoiled for choice really


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I wish I had the shitty bean choice available in Brum locally lol.


----------

